# JavaScript: programm mit einem joke



## hanspeter53 (18. Mai 2010)

hallo ihr lieben, ich wende mich an euch, da ich leider keine hilfe bei google gefunden habe und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig unterstützend zur seite stehen.

ich muss für eine hausarbeit ein java programm mit einem klopf klopf joke schreiben, werde jedoch aus meinen büchern alles andere als schlau. ich habe noch nie etwas mit java gemacht und bin auch kein computerprofi 

der code sieht wie folgt aus:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>TMA 02 Q4(ii)</TITLE>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE = "JAVASCRIPT">

var name;
// Declare other variable here 

name = window.prompt('Please enter a name to use in the joke', '');
// Prompt for other value here

// Output the customised joke here

</SCRIPT>

</HEAD>
<BODY>
</BODY>
</HTML>



die aufgabenstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

The extract given in Figure 7 is an incomplete version of a JavaScript program that will output a ‘knock knock’ joke. It will prompt the user twice: 
once for a name to appear as the response to ‘Who’s there?’; 
once for the string to go after the name to complete the punch line. 

For example, if the user entered 
Isabel 
in response to the first prompt, and 
not working? I had to knock! 
in response to the second prompt, the program would display on the screen: 

Knock knock! Who's there? Isabel Isabel who? Isabel not working? I had to knock! 


wird daraus irgendjemand schlau? schon einmal 1000 dank


----------



## hanspeter53 (18. Mai 2010)

ich habe es jetzt so versucht aber das funktioniert leider nicht.. 

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>TMA 02 Q4(ii)</TITLE>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE = "JAVASCRIPT">

var name;
var joke;

name = window.prompt('Please enter a name to use in the joke', '');
joke = window.prompt('Whos there?', '');
document.write('Knock knock! Whos there? '+ name + 'who? '+ name +' 'joke +' I had to knock!);

</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
</BODY>
</HTML>


----------



## Blakh (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Java ist *kein* javascript. Das einzige was diese Sprachen gemeinsam haben ist das wort *java*.

gruss


----------



## srea (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn mich meine seehr rudmentären JavaScript Kenntnisse nicht im Stich lassen: 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>TMA 02 Q4(ii)</TITLE>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE = "JAVASCRIPT">

function Go () {


var name;
var joke;

name = window.prompt('Please enter a name to use in the joke', '');
joke = window.prompt('Whos there?', '');
document.write('Knock knock! Whos there? '+ name + ' ' + name +  ' who? '+ name + ' ' + joke);

}

</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY onload="Go()">
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## faetzminator (19. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit [c]alert()[/c] an Stelle von [c]document.write()[/c]?


----------

